# Rancilio Silva V3 V Gaggia Classic



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

thoughts please.......

all items Im looking at are second hand..... rancilio is £250, gaggias approx 150 but much older.....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Not a lot of difference in use, Silvia has a slightly larger boiler / slightly more capacity for steam. Both work better with a PID / both have to wait to steam milk after pulling the shot. Silvia can be prone to rusting under the drip tray and boiler burnout if not refilled with water post pulling a shot (hence on one of your other posts, unit requiring new heater element), classic slightly more forgiving as element o the outside of the boiler

Classic cheaper than Silvia.

Pretty much it as far as headline "in use" differences concerned

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£150 for classics , unless modded and In great nick is slightly over priced ( if really old ) . I'd still plump for a classic over a Silvia .

For £150 if want one with a Silvia arm and the opv mod done


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id go for the silvia.

Use the search function on here as it's been discussed plenty before and nothings changed.

Yes the silvia costs more, but it's a better made machine and it has a brass boiler.

People seems hapier for longer with a silvia compared to a classic


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

An extra £20 on the Silvia price will buy you a Cherub that has just come up for sale


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

So would I, if it were close enough for a decent drive there (to avoid any chance of damage in transit).


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

The Silvia with PID for sale on here for 250 is a good deal considering the PID costs over 100 alone.


----------

